# My first 32 gram button



## brjook (Apr 16, 2012)

I done it once it was dirty i done it again and now look at it


----------



## scrapman1077 (Apr 16, 2012)

Way to go ! A+


----------



## kadriver (Apr 19, 2012)

A real beauty - nice pipe.


----------

